# Golden Eagle speed flite 1 cam limbs



## bdizzle (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello all. I am new to this form and need some help to find new limbs for a 2000 Golden Eagle Speedflite 1 cam bow that has split limb.s while the bow was in it's hard case on limb split and the local dealer siad he couldn't get any parts so if you know where to get them please let me know.


----------



## bdizzle (Sep 18, 2009)

You guys on here seem to know your stuff. can someone pease help me or is this gonna be a lost cause.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Try ebay.

Thats a fairly "old" bow, could be tough.

Youd probably be better off upgrading the whole rig.


----------

